
E-ink Monitor with HDMI-Paperlike Pro - rom16384
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/e-ink-monitor-with-hdmi-paperlike-pro#/
======
Quequau
This is something that ticks many of the boxes of my interests but I really
feel like the price has got to come down significantly before they're going to
see any market success.

